
A data-centric approach: 260k words from Trump - somid3
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/04/26/us/politics/trump-coronavirus-briefings-analyzed.html
======
IAmEveryone
HN will likely bury this because criticism of Trump has somehow become
politically incorrect. But put that aside, and this is a really neat
visualization.

Doing any useful „data journalism“ on large amounts of prose is surprisingly
hard. If you need proof, consider the staying power of the most useless
visualization outside of SAP dashboards, the word cloud.

